# Veterinary Centre



## jvo

Hoping someone may be able to help. 

My wife and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in August/September. We will be bringing our 2 year old Beagle with us from the UK. 

Does anyone here reccomend any Veterinary Centres we should register with? 

I notice there is a British one in Khalifa City and an Amreican one in Khalidiya. Anyone have experiance with either of these, good or bad? 

Many Thanks.


----------

